

Google Glass not out yet, and already banned - autodan3
http://www.indianexpress.com/news/google-glass-not-out-yet-and-already-banned/1114566/

======
taylodl
Google Glass is only the most anticipated product in the echo chamber of tech.
The bans are an indicator from the rest of the world that Google Glass may not
be the greatest product idea after all.

~~~
Udo
It's an excellent preview of what's going to happen to us as a civilization
and how we'll deal with technical advances. To put it polemically: in the
future, everything will be a always-on recording device. It's basically the
same issue as with the 3d-printed gun. These advances will happen. Dangerous
or annoying things will be easier to obtain over time. There will be medical
devices that can record and store visual and auditory data, and soon there
will be real body augmentations.

This isn't going away. We'll better learn to handle these things right now,
and learn to be a stable, responsible society with this tech in it. If our
only response to the ongoing evolution of mobile internet devices is stupidly
banning them, we're going to have a very bad time going forward.

~~~
taylodl
Just because technology makes something possible doesn't mean its usage will
be inevitable or even desirable. Most people for example eschew a police state
where all your movements are tracked by video at all times and may be used to
prosecute (or blackmail) you. Google Glass plays an important part in the
creation of just such a state. You need to look at the recent U.S. Justice
Department statement which essentially states that anything stored online is
subject to search without warrant. Google + U.S. Department of Justice,
bringing totalitarianism to a state near you!

~~~
Udo
That's sort of my point. As a society, our technical capabilities have
outpaced our moral frameworks. The solution is not to go back to a god-fearing
agrarian society, however, it's upgrading our moral compass which is in dire
need of an adjustment anyway.

------
r00fus
It's the camera. I would be much more interested in Glass v1 if it didn't have
a damn camera. It would also be much less controversial.

I don't want to send someone shitty pix or video from a tiny lens. I don't
want to take Glass to the secured building of my employer. I'm pretty sure I
don't want to have to "leave my Glass at the counter" before going to into the
movie theater.

I'm very interested in seeing my email/RSS as a heads-up display. Or seeing
the weather forecast as I arrive into a new town. Plenty of uses for Glass
without a camera.

